# Tastatur spinnt nach Flüssigkeitseinwirkung



## GalaxyWarrior (2. April 2005)

Hi, mir ist über die Tastatur meines Logitech Cordless Desktop MX Sets etwas Bier gelaufen ( nicht kommentieren, dass das Dumm ist weiß ich auch :-D ) Nun spinnen die Sondertastet und die Tabulatortaste geht nicht mehr. Die Sondertasten wären nun nicht das große Problem, aber die Tab Taste brauche ich doch gelegentlich zum Switchen der Programme. Kann mir einer einen Rat geben was ich machen soll? Wäre es klug die tastatur zu öffnen und die Kontakte zu reinigen? Oder sollte ich das lieber lassen?
Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2005)

Ich denke Du hast nicht viel zu verlieren.
Entweder mit einer halbkaputten Tastatur leben oder versuchen sie zu reinigen. Oder neu kaufen.

Wie lang ist das jetzt her? Moeglicherweise ist die Tastatur noch betrunken und ist deshalb nicht in der Lage so viele Tasten zu verwalten.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (2. April 2005)

Ist Mittwoch Nacht passiert. Ich bin eben noch unsicher, weil ich auch nicht weiß wie es in der Tastatur aussieht, weil wenn es eine Standart Tastatur wäre, würde ich es machen, aber ich weiß ja net wieviel Elektrik mir dann entgegenfällt die ich dann wieder reinräumen muss.
Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Cross-Blade (4. April 2005)

Bier  In der Tastatur sind 2 Kontaktfolien unter den Tasten. Zwischen denen muss noch ein Bierrest dazwischen sein. Das Trocknen dauer da normal ne weile. 

Ich selber hatte das Problem auch schon öfters das mir da ein bischen flüssigkeit reingetropft ist. Das reinigen ist in der Regel aber kein Thema. Logitech Tastaturen lassen sich recht einfach zerlegen. Es ist auch kein Hexenwerk das ganze wieder zusammenzusetzen. 

Ich geh immer nach so einem Missgeschick her und wische die Beiden Kontaktfolien mit Spülmittel wieder sauber. Anschließend mit dem Fön trocknen, fertig. Das hat bisher immer geklappt....!

Nachmachen auf eigene Gefahr!


----------

